# What do YOU want in an indoor range?



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

Aside from "free," what should a good indoor range offer its customers?

I'll start:

1. Bays that are at least 42 and preferably 48" wide, so that a coach can stand with a student. Thirty-six inch bays are too narrow for more than one person.

2. Seats for bench shooting in the bay, maybe with drop-down shooting platforms on each side.

3. Good lighting down range.

4. Clearly-marked distances.

5. Good sound absorbing materials.

6. At least some bays where center-fire rifles and shotguns may be fired.

7. At least 75 and preferably 100 feet long.

8. Ample seating behind the shooters, with small work surfaces for magazine loading.

9. A gun cleaning station with ventilation, a stainless work surface, and solvent-safe trash receptacles.

10. A large array of rental firearms, with matching ammunition.

11. Friendly, knowledgeable staff who can demonstrate the use of rental guns, and strongly control behavior on the firing line.

12. The shooting lines should be separated into "bays" so that groups can use one part of the range (like 6 lanes) for custom training or shooting "parties."

13. Snacks and drinks, even if only in vending machines.

14. Some tables, chairs, and/or benches outside the shooting area so people can sit and talk before or after shooting.

15. Classrooms and shooting classes.

What are your ideas?


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I would appreciate it if the indoor range that I shoot at would allow unrestricted rapid firing.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

It would also be nice if they allowed working from the holster.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Had it before moving to the Left Coast,  HERE. It had most of your list covered as you can see by navigating their website. It also now has a "Tactical Bay" open that is used for "shoot and move" courses of fire and can be converted to 10 more lanes when needed. Anybody know of some capital investors? I have an idea and live in an area that is in a black hole for such a facility.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Growler67 said:


> Had it before moving to the Left Coast,  HERE. It had most of your list covered as you can see by navigating their website. It also now has a "Tactical Bay" open that is used for "shoot and move" courses of fire and can be converted to 10 more lanes when needed. Anybody know of some capital investors? I have an idea and live in an area that is in a black hole for such a facility.


Looks awesome! If Colorado Springs was a little closer, I'd check it out. There's a newer range in Loveland that seems to have a lot of the same technology. I haven't been there, I think it's members only (not sure though, just heard about it). Thanks for the link!

-Jeff-

ETA: As for the OP, one of my main requirements is good/proper ventilation.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

One of the coolest things about it is that the air leaving the facility is cleaner than the air going into it. The debris from the bullet traps gets recycled along with as much trash from the rest of the facility too (aluminum cans, cardboard and so on). Top notch and run by the same.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Makes me love my range. Indoor with great ventilation. 100 meters. No caliber restrictions except slug in shotgun (they will try to get you into an unused range to let you shoot bird/buck shot if you ask). No speed restrictions; as long as you're hitting paper they don't care how fast you're shooting. Drawing and firing OK as long as you're doing it from the strong side. You can stand, sit, or go prone to shoot. Again, as long as you're hitting paper. Really friendly and knowledgeable staff; most are competitive shooters in various disciplines. RO's are top notch and safety has never been a concern for me as it has been at other places. Downside is no rentals of guns, only bench rests and spotting scopes and the hours are limited since the range as doubles as the range for the local LEO's.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Missed the air conditioner. Here in SE TX, no A/C no customers...you hit on every thing else though.:smt033


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

I'd just like some A/C...all the ranges by me are brutally hot in the summer, hopefully they'll leave the heat off in the winter...

Otherwise I hate rapid fire rules. I want to shoot as fast as I want. I always get bummed out when I have to count between each shot just so I don't get yelled at. Nevermind I'm shooting far better with rapid fire then the dolt next to me is doing concentrating for each shot.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

No A/C at ranges in Michigan and Texas? Yikes!!! That IS brutal. I can't imagine spending an hour or two in a cinder block building in Texas in the middle of summer with no a/c. I don't get it.

The ranges by me are usually freezing, I keep a sweatshirt in my bag just in case.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

Wyatt said:


> No A/C at ranges in Michigan and Texas? Yikes!!! That IS brutal. I can't imagine spending an hour or two in a cinder block building in Texas in the middle of summer with no a/c. I don't get it.
> 
> The ranges by me are usually freezing, I keep a sweatshirt in my bag just in case.


I'm sure they have it...just seems like they never turn it on. Lately I've been bringing a cheap table fan (battery powered) with me.

It doesn't help that I sweat A LOT. Usually after a half hour I can't even hold the gun anymore.

I need a membership to an outdoor range...


----------



## billt (Aug 19, 2007)

Here in Arizona I have completely given up on indoor ranges, and have joined a private gun club. First is the suicide from range rentals. Caswell's, Shooters World, and The Scottsdale Gun Club have all had them. Some more than once. The other reason is cost. I feel rushed being charged an hourly rate for shooting, which is something I like to relax and take my time at. The other reason is the most important, *SAFETY!* At Shooters World I've been muzzle swept with loaded weapons three times that I know about. Too many inexperienced people with handguns waving them around, fumbling with ammo and magazines pointing the gun every which way while inserting them. It only takes one to make a mistake once. The staff should be more attentive, but they are busy with customers and can't be watching the cameras every second. The Phoenix Rod & Gun Club is as close to perfect as I could hope for. I'm off all week and many times have the entire range all to myself for hours on end. At a flat fee of $90.00 per year, it's pretty hard to beat, and one of the *SAFEST* ranges I have ever shot at. They have ranges out to 500 yards as well. I enjoy shooting high powered rifles a lot and that is a impossibility at an indoor range. Shooting a .338-378 Weatherby at 25 yards doesn't prove much, even if Scottsdale Gun Club will allow it. Bill T.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

All I ask of indoor ranges is that they be outdoors. I don't like indoor ranges. Shooting is an outside, all weather sport like football.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i agree with all of these comments because
i wish all ranges would strive to get a 4 or 5 star rating from the NSSF
(http://www.wheretoshoot.org/Find_Range/index.asp)


----------

